# my Asian Forest Scorpion setup



## SmokeThtKush (Aug 26, 2014)

This is my basic setup for now, i am adding some artificial plants and another hide in the next couple of days. 
10gal tank
Coco fiber substrate around 3 inches deep
Infrared heat lamp
Heat mat on the back left side of tank
Water dish on cool side


Any suggestions would be great, i love new ideas and i want to be sure my scorp has a great life and an awesome habitat.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 31, 2014)

looks nice. alot better then mine. i made predug holes for her, used tericotta. and she just sat exposed till i gave her her half coconut back -.- lol


----------



## HungryGhost (Aug 31, 2014)

I would suggest you lay off the kush.


----------



## ReclusiveDemon (Aug 31, 2014)

SmokeThtKush said:


> Any suggestions would be great, i love new ideas and i want to be sure my scorp has a great life and an awesome habitat.


I would add a few more inches of substrate. Scorpions do like to burrow. Take out that big rock thing; it looks heavy, and if the scorpion burrows underneath it, it could topple and crush the animal. That tank looks like it will give you problems with maintaining humidity. The top is uncovered, and that heat lamp will desiccate the air. I would keep the heat pad on, but remove the lamp and cover the screen top with tin foil or saran wrap to keep in the heat and moisture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 31, 2014)

Add more substrate.  Rule of thumb is one additional inch of substrate more than the length the scorpion will be as an adult.  If it will max out at 7 inches, you'll need about 8 inches of substrate.  

Agreed on doing something with the rock.  I use reptile basking platforms, bury them, leaving the cave open beneath, and put a large water bowl on top.  That way they can't dig under the bowl and collapse it on themselves.  

http://www.petmountain.com/product/...zilla-zilla-corner-cave-basking-platform.html

I have a heat mat on one end and a low wattage heat lamp suspended above, but my scorps are in a 50 gallon tank.  You have to be careful not to cook them. You can use plastic wrap on about 90% the lid to maintain humidity.  Live plants help with humidity, too.


----------

